# FINALLY 😁



## Redwolf (May 22, 2018)

This is the 8th spring that we've been hunting for morels. Finally we found some!!! All the walking through the woods with the ticks has paid off! The mushrooms tasted so amazing!!


----------



## Jacob6464 (Apr 29, 2020)

Awesome!! The thorns, ticks, mosquitos and stinging nettle are worth the $80/lb elusive tasty shroom.


----------

